# raiders



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

I have issues because my labtop crashed and I'm using something without spell check to type this so I can be 100% on the spell check.


"Retreat!" the Major shouted

They were too much. The dark eldar had come and killed many people and soldiers alike before a responce could even be given. They came attacking ships under the eye of the gun docks and the planet, just as the ships they attacked were ripe for the picking. Many of them were looking for slaves and many others were looking to kill and loot what ever they found.

Las fire and splinter shots were zooming through the air,Keshar was one of the soldiers fleeing from the dark eldar. He was one of the guardsmen at the front with the major but there were only three at the front still alive when he told them to retreat. The battle, if you could call it that took place at the bottom of a hill. Keshar and the others ran towards the hill that everyone who was left were falling back to, other than the two next to him all the other soldiers were a good 100-500 yards away, only 100 of them remained at the most. As he ran one of his fellow soldiers next to him was shot in the back of the head with a splinter cannon boaring through his helmate and leaving him screaming for a few seconds before his end came. As Keshar nearly made it to the hill a soldier providing covering fire was shot in the chest not to far from him.

"Help me, please!" he screamed as Keshar ran by

Keshar was not going to risk his life to save someone who would have left him for dead, let alone a screaming, wounded man who would slow him down. Keshar turned quickly and fire two shots back at the dark eldar. One of his shot amazingly found it's mark in one of the eldars skull, killing it and leaving it's fellow raiders targeting Keshar. As keshar ran up the hill his ear was grazed, causing him to stumble to the ground holding his ear.

"AAA! Son of a... BITCH!!!" he shouted as he tried to regain his balance

Everyone around him was getting hit or worse, being taken prisioner by the dark eldar. No one could know what horros awaited them as they were to become slaves to be tortured and work to death or be kept alive in order to worsen and prolong the suffering they were to endure. However it didnt matter what happened, they would have there sole drunk by one of them to rejuvenate the dark eldar. Keshar ran faster and harder up that hill then he had ever run in his life. Nothing was on his mind other than getting away from the eldar, he knew the rumors, that the eldar raiders never stayed for long and that they raided what they could and left before a real responce could be mustered. He wanted to get up and over the hill more than anything in the world. As he neared the top he saw a medic carrying a wounded man and two soldiers dragging one of there wounded freinds through the grass away from the action. As he neared the top he fell, he tried to get up but he then knew from a sharp and agonizing pain that he was shot. He started to use his arms to drag himself to safty as he had trouble using his legs for some reason, but it was in vaine.

He stopped as a dark eldar picked him up and looked into his eyes. She saw what she wanted, pure terror and he looked back and saw the look in the zenos eyes, he knew his worst dreams were to come alive. Nothing would be worse than what they had in store for him and the others.

"This one is mine." she said in a dark tone

It was then that Keshar had noticed something, he was still tightly holding on to his lasgun. It was his only hope, there was nothing to loose. This was it, his last and only chance. Keshar smashed his gun into the side of her head just as she looked to her right. She dropped him and he fell down to the ground, causing the spike in his back to be driven deeper into his back. Keshar let out a a scream and started firing his lasgun as everytthing he saw that moved. He even shot the eldar as she got back up and lunged at him, she quickly recovered and kicked the gun out of his hand and stomped on his chest. Nothing Keshar did worked as he hit only one other dark eldar and it wasnt a kill shot. She then flipped him over and move the spike in his back around to cause him grate pain.

"You see my pet, you have no chance of escape. Dont make me hurt you before we get to the ship, I have more slaves to harvest." she said

"Nooo! Noooooooooo!!!!" he screamed trying to get free

She then raised a rock over his head and then there was black, for a time.


----------

